# Ratings info removed from Partner "Summary & Trips" page



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

I noticed last night that the ratings number at the top of the "Summary & Trips" page disappeared sometime yesterday. It used to be located between the "trips" and "Fares" numbers. Is it missing on everybody else's summary page?


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

I noticed the recent ratings are gone now too. Great.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, just checked. It's gone when viewed from a P.C. 

The only rating now is the same one the pax sees, at the top right of the dashboard.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-else-lose-their-1-7-365-day-average-ratings-on-summary.54642/


----------



## Lionpaw38 (Nov 10, 2015)

I asked


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I noticed last night that the ratings number at the top of the "Summary & Trips" page disappeared sometime yesterday. It used to be located between the "trips" and "Fares" numbers. Is it missing on everybody else's summary page?


Yes I noticed this as well


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Lionpaw38 said:


> I asked


I don't have a lot of faith in Ubers response to your questions. It is my opinion that Uber will not restore the 1,7,30 or 365 rating on our driver summery. By keeping us in the dark it allows Uber to manipulate our ratings when they feel the need. Just another mind game.


----------

